# eclipse of hope (SPOILERS)



## piemelke (Oct 13, 2010)

Just finished reading eclipse of hope, a short story on the BA from the perspective of Mephiston. I personally really like the BA, however I am disappointed in the work I have read about them so far. The work regarding Rafen was ridiculous to say the least. Also the portraits of the BA in the ADB books, i found them lacking, to give an example there is a short story where a group of BA marines is taken out because they used a plasma gun, and the coil has been used as a target, come on. I have not read fear to tread yet. Anyhow eclipse of hope was a positive surprise to be honest, the portraying of the BA was nice done an we learn a lot about Mephiston, he speculates that he know most about the warp in the entire empirium (besides the emp) and does not know what he is since his change to Mephiston. He is also mentally seperated from the other BA, for example he does not like to be called brother, pretty interesting. So you get a nice insight in Mephiston his head (he is kinda cool), the story on the other hand, I found that pretty crap, but hey you cannot have it all


----------



## Vitarus (Apr 9, 2012)

I also really liked that he didn't know what he is now.

I started a thread about this a week or so ago, btw. Down the page now.


----------



## piemelke (Oct 13, 2010)

ok sorry, I was too lazy to check
anyhow I read on the bolter and chainsword that the BA shout for the emperor and sanguinus and not the other way around as used in eclipse,


----------

